# Spam thread.



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Intending to open the post below, I inadvertently clicked on the thread posted by 'SALALEGIS" who I recognised earlier as a spammer. I quickly jump ed out, but too late, scrolling was instant ly jerky and typing is a nightmare with the print taking a couple of seconds to catch up with hitting the keys. I tr ied closing but still a problem. Is opening that thread responsible or coincidence? Note the spacing, not corrected.

Taff


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Taff

I have banned the spammer. You should be okay, have you noticed the jerky stuff since? 

Spammers target The Bridge, I banned four this morning when I came on line and another four in Members Notice Board.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks David, just fired up the laptop and am typing this perfectly. Seems to have done the trick.

Cheers

Taff


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Taff, your little episode sounds like an incident at one of my customers. They were doing a quote last week for a company called S&M Transport Services. One of the staff, not being that great with computers, Googled them by putting S&M into the search. Sure enough, a list of extremely dodgy websites appeared, and old fumble fingers clicked on one of them. The screen was suddenly full of pop ups advising them they were under extreme malware attack, that the Police were monitoring their web searches etc. etc. While another member of staff tried to escape the on screen chaos by pressing ESC and DEL etc, one of the girls was trying to serve some customers, while the soundtrack of the on screen X rated activity continued at a volume audible throughout the shop. The customers thought it all hilarious, and eventually the financial manager appeared from his office and pressed "CTRL/ALT/DEL." and sanity was restored. Fortunately, their system was OK after the mayhem, and none of their terminals and screens have been damaged. When I was there yesterday, their Sage program was being a bit uncooperative, but it seems it was always like that!


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember a colleague demonstrating the power of search engines when teaching (?) small animal care students. He thoughtlessly entered "lactating *****es" as a search term ( screen projected to whole room).

I don't think it was Spam, but a lot of it was very pink.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Five more spammers on site - don't open!

Taff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I reported them too Taff...

geoff


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

tsell said:


> Five more spammers on site - don't open!
> 
> Taff


Good advice Taff.

I banned all five when coming on line this morning thanks to Geoff and other members reporting them.

It has been a busy weekend keeping us on our toes (EEK)


----------

